# Brake release



## southernbikerchick (Apr 4, 2014)

*Brake release 2013 Trek Madone 5.2*

How do I release the front and rear brakes? I am trying to figure out how to take the wheels off so I can change the tube in the event of a flat during an upcoming race.


----------



## PbOkole (Feb 10, 2004)

southernbikerchick said:


> How do I release the front and rear brakes? I am trying to figure out how to take the wheels off so I can change the tube in the event of a flat during an upcoming race.


On the front brake, there is a little plastic lever one the right brake arm to release the brake. On the rear, there is a little in line barrel with the release. It should probably be near the head tube. Just follow the cable as it leaves the bar tape and you should have no trouble locating it.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

How to change Shimano/SRAM brake pads for a road bike, - YouTube


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

tlg said:


> How to change Shimano/SRAM brake pads for a road bike, - YouTube


Not sure how this is going to help the OP who has a Trek w/ Bontrager brakes, but it does go over proper brake adjustment, which it sounds like the OP needs to see. 

For the OP, I guess your shop didn't show you how the brakes work when you bought the bike? Not that it matters, w/ the wider rims on the '13 Madone you probably don't even have to 'open' the brake to get the tire between the pads. If you do, your brakes are crazy tight and should be loosened up some. It's much better to have more space between the pads and the rim so the brakes don't work like an on/off switch. You should have a decent amount (varies by personal preference, mine almost come back to the bars) of lever movement before the pads hit the rim. I have the same bike you do and have not ever touched the brake release and I run 25mm tires.


----------



## southernbikerchick (Apr 4, 2014)

I figured out that the brake release wasn't needed after all. You are right...there is enough space between the tire and brake pads to get the tire out. Since you have the same bike, could you offer me any helpful tips on getting the rear tire back on? I did it twice today with the help of my husband and once on my own. Thanks for your help!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

southernbikerchick said:


> I figured out that the brake release wasn't needed after all. You are right...there is enough space between the tire and brake pads to get the tire out. Since you have the same bike, could you offer me any helpful tips on getting the rear tire back on? I did it twice today with the help of my husband and once on my own. Thanks for your help!


It doesn't matter what bike you have, the wheel will go on back on the same. Shimano derailleurs are somewhat easier to deal w/ compared to SRAM so you're already ahead a little bit right there. I remove/install rear wheels squatting behind the back of the bike, most likely because I've been a race mechanic for years and if I jump out of the team car I'm approaching the bike from the back anyway and the rider is likely to be holding it from the left side. Sooooo...
DO NOT PUT THE BIKE UPSIDE DOWN!

1) Shift to small cog (high gear) before removing wheel. You'll see why soon.
2) Open quick release. Just open the lever, nothing more. No need to unscrew it at all.
3) Pull the body of the derailleur (the part that says 'Ultegra') back towards you and at the same time
4) Lift the rest of the bicycle up in the air a few inches. The rear wheel will literally fall out of the bike. 

To put wheel back in...

1) Hold bike w/ one hand, usually left. Hold wheel w/ the other hand. Roll the wheel forward into the rear end of the bike. 
2) Grab the body of the derailleur again and pivot it back. You'll end up w/ a loose loop of chain. 
3) Swing the bike the right a bit, and 
4) Roll the wheel all the way up into the rear triangle.
5) Once the cogs are inside the loop of chain, swing the bike back to the left, 
6) Placing the chain on one of the smallest cogs on the cassette. 
7) Drop the frame onto the axle and 
8) Close the q/r. Do NOT close the lever against a frame tube or fork leg. In front of, between, or under the frame/fork is the correct place for the lever. 
9) Make sure you haven't knocked the brake out of adjustment while installing the wheel.
10) Ride. 

There are probably dozens of youtube videos showing how to do this w/ small differences . Watch a few, and practice. Hint: There is no need to get ANY chain lube on your hands/fingers AT ALL. Your hands should remain clean while doing this, if they don't you're either doing it wrong or your bike is dirty.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

There are a lot of youtube videos which should help you out. Seeing it done helps immensely.


----------

